# Hummingbirds and a mulie at 9000 feet



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hummingbirds and an albino mulie at 9000 feet*

This is too good not to share although it is a bit OT.
Yesterday I had the great good fortune to be up in Clear Creek County west of Denver and although it was snowing or raining all day (give me the snow if I have to work out in wet weather for several hours) the hummingbirds were out zooming around. I love to hear their trills and zooms. They have been back for over a month and already have moved up into the mountains from the foothills. 
BUT, the big surprise -- an albino mule deer. Oh wow! What a beautiful creature. All white. At first we thought it was a bighorn sheep -- all we could see were legs and a bit of a flank, then we thought maybe a young horse because the fur was too smooth for a sheep, then we finally got a view of the head and neck -- a mulie! It was either a yearling or a young doe. What a priviledge to see such a beautiful creature! We were able to watch it for a good 30 or 40 minutes, before it moseyed on. 

I don't think it will last for long because it stands out so from any other animal -- great camofluage for snow but not for year-round. Unfortunately for this animal, the area is frequented by cougar (a perfectly designed deer predator) and bears. I may report it to the DOW and see if they can trap and transport it to a protected herd or zoo. I know, not a wild life, but I fear this animal will have a short life span because of its coloration.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a great experience!!!

I sure hope the albino Mulie can be helped! Please keep us informed!

HUGS to ALL... 

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Here's a couple of pictures of the deer*

Hope you like these. Pics were taken at about 50-75 yds away.
Colorado Division of Wildlife does not have a program in place to ensure the safety of an animal such as this. She (unfortunately) lives in cougar and bear country.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a georgous animal. Too bad she may not live very long. Man, this world can be cruel.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a beautiful animal and they are pretty rare. I don't know if we have mule deer in NC but we have an albino deer in the neighborhood although I have never seen it. Thanks for the pictures. Hope Mr. Cougar stays away from her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gorgeous animal. 

Reti


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*breath taken away*


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a special and fortunate moment that was to see her appear. Wow! She makes me think of magical creatures.

Margarret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, it's priceless!


----------

